# 1ooo rzr fuel controler



## FROGGER22 (Jun 4, 2013)

maybe someone has touched on this subject already, but i couldnt find anything when i searched the forum. so im getting a 2016 1000 rzr xp and im putting the single canister big gun slip on exhaust on it. i was wondering if i need a fuel controler or will the o2 sensor compinsate for this on there on?


----------

